# turtle beach px 21 problem



## ultima894 (Jun 17, 2010)

okay, so I am using the turtle beach px21 headset for my ps3.

It's been working fine for me for the past 2-3 week's, but something happened a couple of days ago.

every time someone else talks, it looks like I'm talking too.

for example:

right beside your game name is a speaker phone symbol that signifies whether or not someone is talking.

when someone speaks, it shows that I am talking too.

I know what your thinking, "you must be too close to the television". well, it's a headset, so that rules the possibility of that out.

BUT, hears the really strange contradiction, even when my microphone is set to MUTE, it still shows me talking when someone else is.

I checked it on 6 different games, and the problem persists throughout them all.

I checked my cables for a break in the wiring, and I found none, but I haven't had the headset for more than 7 weeks so I couldn't see that happening already.

if it helps, I am using a HDMI cable.

I have been wondering through countless blogs and forums for an answer, it would really help me out if you would solve this problem.

HELP


----------



## Miguel319 (Oct 21, 2010)

i also have this issue, my headset was working great, but now it occasionaly messes up mid game, the speaker signal shows when i'm not talking even though it is muted ( although the mic chat boost doesnt seem to be powerd on when it does this.)

your not alone bud. im considering returning mine for a replacement.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey,

does it mind on you?

Well, if it does, try changing the *volume boost* setting lower. Its found in *Settings* section, *Accessory settings* -> *Audio device settings*. It could help. If it doesn't, you can send your headphones back (I assume that they are still under warranty).


----------

